# Weekly Competition 2020-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U' R'
*2. *F2 U R2 F' R2 F' U'
*3. *F' U F U' R' F' R F2
*4. *F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R U2 R' U'
*5. *F' R' U F2 R' U2 R U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 R' U' B F L U2 R D' B' U2
*2. *B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F L' U' B' F' U B2 L U' R2
*3. *F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' F D' L2 B' F2 D' B' F2
*4. *B' D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F R' F D' L2 B' L U' R' B2 D
*5. *B' U2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 B L2 B L' U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' U' L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R2 U L' B R2 B R2 F' Rw' F D2 F2 Uw' R2 U2 L Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' F D2 U B L' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Uw Rw2 F' L' U B' Rw' B U
*2. *D2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F2 R D' B2 D2 B Rw D' U2 R' B2 F' Uw' U B' L' Rw' D Uw2 B Uw L' B2 Fw2 L2 D2 U2 Fw L' R' F D Fw' D' Uw' B'
*3. *Uw Rw D2 Uw2 R' B' Uw R' Fw L2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 F2 U B F' L U Rw' F U' B Fw' Rw' F2 U R Uw2 F2 D' U' Fw L2 R B2 L Rw' Fw'
*4. *Fw Uw' R' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F U' B' U Fw' F' Uw F' U R' D' F' Rw' D' U L2 U L' Rw' D2 L2 B' L R' D' B Uw' L2 F' U
*5. *Rw' D' L' B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw F' U' L' F' D B2 R2 F Rw D U Rw' Fw' D2 Uw F D' F L D2 F' Rw2 D L D' F D2 L' B U2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' F' Lw' R Bw D2 Dw2 U2 L Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Rw Fw R D2 U2 B' Bw' Rw D2 R Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' U B2 Uw' Bw2 R2 U2 L Fw' F2 Dw' R F Dw' Rw2 U' L' Lw2 Dw' Lw Fw' D' U' B' Bw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 R'
*2. *L U' Fw2 L' D' L F' Dw' L' U2 L Rw Dw2 L2 Dw2 U2 B U L' Fw D' U2 Lw D' Lw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw Dw U2 B Fw F D2 U' Lw2 D' R' Fw' Dw2 B' Fw Uw' Lw' D2 Dw U L Rw2 R' Dw' L2 B2 Bw2
*3. *Bw U' Rw2 B Dw Uw L Fw D' U2 F D' L' B' Uw' U R' Bw2 D Dw L2 Rw2 Dw' Bw Uw Fw' Lw' B Lw Rw2 B' R2 Bw D' Rw' Dw Fw Rw' F Rw D2 Fw D2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw U' F2 Rw Fw' L2 Rw' U2 Lw B' F' Uw
*4. *Bw Fw' F U' Lw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Dw Fw' Uw' U' F2 D Dw Uw Bw F' Uw Rw2 R' F U F' L2 U' Rw R' F L2 Rw2 F L2 Bw2 Rw2 F' Dw' F2 Dw L' U L Uw B Fw L' D B2 Uw' L2 Lw' U2 B L2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Dw Rw' R2
*5. *L2 Dw' Bw Lw2 F U L Uw2 L' Uw' Fw U' Bw U' F' L' Lw2 U2 B' Bw F2 R2 Dw B2 Lw Uw Rw' Bw2 D Bw' D L Bw2 L Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 D2 Uw U' B2 Uw U Rw' Dw' B Fw2 F2 D2 Dw2 U' B2 L Dw' B Bw Lw2 Dw Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' D' R' 3F2 2D F' U 2L R2 2F2 2D' R2 2U R D' F2 R2 F2 L' 3R' U 3F2 R 3U2 U2 L D2 L 2L' 3R' R2 2B' 2F2 F' L' 3U2 B F2 3R2 2U L 2L 3R' R' B 3F' L' 2F 2R2 U 2R 3U F2 R' 2B U' 2L' B' 2B' F2 U' 3F 2F2 2U U B2 3R F 3R2 2F2
*2. *2L' 2U 2L F' 3R' F2 3R2 2U' F' 2U' B F2 3R' F' 2R 2F' F' 3U2 U2 2L' 2D 3U' U' 3F 3U2 3F2 2U 2B2 2L2 2F2 2L 3R' 2B2 3R2 2U2 L' B' 3R2 D' 3U2 B 2F2 D2 B2 U' B' 3F L' U 2B' 3F2 2L2 2R2 2F2 U' B L 2L2 2B 3F2 2F2 2U2 3R2 3U U2 L 2L' 2U' 2L' R'
*3. *2U 2L' 3R' 3U U' L2 2F2 2D' U2 L' D 2D' 2U 2L' 3R2 D2 2F 3U L2 2R2 F' 2U 2F2 2D' 2L2 3U2 U2 B2 3R F 3R R2 F' 2U' L' 2L 2D' 2B2 2D' 2B 2D2 2U2 U2 F2 2L2 2R' 2F2 2R' 2U' 2B2 L2 D' 2U2 2B2 F' R' D' B' 2F' F 2U' L 3R R 3U2 3F' R 2D 3U' 2U
*4. *2B' 2U2 2F2 3U2 2R B 2D F2 3U 2F F' U' 3F2 3R 3F' 2U' 2B2 3U' B 3F' U 2B' L' 3U 2F F R 2F' 3U 2F2 2D L2 2U' L' 3R2 2D 2R B2 R' U2 2F 3U 2R' 3F2 2U2 2B' D F' D 2U2 R2 D' 2F2 3R2 2R' D' 3F F' D' 2U 2L 3U 2L 3R B 3F' 2U' 3F2 2F2 2U'
*5. *B' 2R 2F' F2 R' B' F2 3R' 3F' 2L 2U' 2B R2 2U B L 2U' B2 2B 3F 2U' 2L' 3R' D2 U 3F2 3R 2D 2R' R F' U B2 D' 3U2 2U2 U2 F' 2R2 2U F' R U' 3R2 U2 2B2 3F 3U2 L2 3R2 3F' U2 2B' 2F2 3U U2 3F' F2 3R2 2R' 3U L' 3R' R2 B' F' L2 2L' D 2F

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 D' 3U2 3B2 D 3D2 3U 2F 3R B2 3F 3R2 D' 3F' F 3R2 R' 2F L2 2L 2R2 R 3B' F2 D' L' 2L2 R' 2B2 F' 3D U 3F 3D 2L' 2B F' D' 2B' F2 3D 3F U2 2R' 2U2 R 2U' 2L 3R' R 2B' 3B 2F' D2 U' L' D 2L2 D' 3U 2L' B2 2B2 2D2 2U 2L2 3B' 2D2 3B2 2L' D 2D2 2F2 U 3R' 3B2 2R' 2B2 L 2F F2 D2 2D 3D 2U B2 2B' D' 2D' 2L U2 2L' 3D2 R' 3B' L2 2U' 3L2 3R2 2B2
*2. *B 3B' F2 3R D' 2U' 2B 2F F 3L2 D 2D 3D2 L2 B2 2D 2R 3D' 2U2 L 3R 2F2 3R' 2R 3U 2U' 3F2 2D U 3R' F2 2D2 R D' 2D' 3D2 3U' U' 3F2 2D' 2U U 3R 3U' 2U2 B' 2U2 3F2 D' L R2 3D' 3R2 U' L' 3L' 2U R2 2D F' 2D' 2F' 3U U 2R2 2D L' 2L2 3R R' 2F' 3L' 3F' L' 3L 2R2 3F2 3D' 3U F 2L2 2R' U R 2U2 2R' 2B2 3L' B 2B 3F' F' 2U' L 3L2 3D2 3B 3F D2 3U2
*3. *3F 3U' F 3L 2B2 F2 3D 2F' 3D 3B2 2F2 3U2 2B' L2 F 3U 3L' 2F' 3R D U 2F2 F' 2L 3F' 3D' 3L2 2R2 3D R2 B R2 3B' D2 2D R 3B U' R2 D2 3D' R2 2B2 L 3R 2R' 3D' 3U2 L' 3R' 3U' 2F2 3U2 2U2 2B2 2L' 2F2 2U 2B' L2 2B2 3B2 3F2 D2 3B' 3L' 2U2 3B' R' 3U' F 2R2 3U 3L2 2R2 2D' 3D' 2U' 2F' R2 2B' 2U B 2L' D2 3D' 2B' 2L2 D' 2U 2B 2R' 3U B2 3R' R 2D' R 3B' R'
*4. *3R2 R' 3B' L2 2L 3U2 2L2 3D2 L 3F L2 D2 3D 3U' 2B R2 U2 B F R' D2 L' 2B2 L2 3U2 3F2 3D2 2U 2B2 D 3L 3D2 L2 R' 2D2 3F' R2 3U2 2R' B L2 2L2 3L' R2 F 2D' 2B2 3U' 3F' F' 2R R2 2U' F' 2R 3D L' 3R' 2R2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 2U2 3B' 2F2 F2 2L2 2B2 2U 3B2 3F 2D 3U2 2U 2R B 3B' 3F' 3R2 2R D' 2D' 2B2 3F F2 3L2 2U2 R' F' 3U' 2U' U2 3B' U' B 3B' 3F F2
*5. *F2 2D2 3D 2U' 2L' 3R2 3D U' 2R2 B' D' 2D' 2R' 2B 2R2 3U B2 2B2 2F 3L' 3D 2L 2D 2L' 3R 3F F2 2U 3B L' 2L2 3R' D 2B' 3B2 2R2 2D2 2U2 L 2R' R' 3F U2 L' 3L2 3R 2B' 2U2 2B2 U' 3L' B 3L 3R' 2R D2 L' 3L2 3R' 3D' 2B2 F 3R 3B2 3F2 2F 2D2 3U2 3B2 3F2 F2 D' R2 2D2 3U' 2R' R2 D 3D U2 R' 2B 3D F' 3D 3L 3U' U' 3R' U 2L F2 3R2 2D 3D' B 2D 3B2 2F2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F' R' F' R U' F R2
*2. *R' F2 U' F2 U' R F2 R F2
*3. *U2 R F2 R' U R2 F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' B2 R' D2 F2 B R2 U2 L B' R' U D2 F D2 B U B2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B D2 R D2 R2 F' U' R' F' D F2 U' L' R F U' R D' U Rw' Uw'
*3. *D2 R' D B L R' U2 R L U' L' F2 B2 U' R' B' R2 D L B' D2 Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Fw' Uw R' Uw2 U' Rw' D2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw B2 D L F R' D2 Uw U L' F2 L B L F Rw' F Rw' F L Rw' R2 F2 L' F Rw' U Fw' Uw'
*2. *U2 L Rw' R B2 D2 L U2 Rw2 D' Fw' Rw R2 D L Uw2 U' L2 Rw D2 Rw D2 U2 L2 D U2 Rw2 B Fw' D Rw' B' Fw Rw' R' U2 B' R2 B F2
*3. *L' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U L2 D B' L2 B' U2 F L Uw U2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U Rw' U' R2 Uw2 L D2 Rw2 R B' R' U2 Fw U' B' Fw' Uw' L2 F' Uw2 F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U L' B2 Uw' U B F D Dw2 U2 L' Uw2 R2 D2 Dw2 L B' Dw' Uw B Fw2 Dw U2 R Fw' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw' F D2 U' L Dw2 Uw L' Lw R2 Uw' B' D2 B' R2 Fw Uw L2 Fw2 R2 U
*2. *Lw' Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F Dw Fw' D' Uw Fw' Dw' L' U2 B D B' Fw2 F Lw F' R2 B Bw2 F Uw L2 Lw2 Rw Uw' Bw2 R2 D' Bw F Rw' R2 U2 Lw Fw' U2 B' Uw' B2 Bw' F Uw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 R2 D' R2 Bw2 D2 B D L2 Fw' D'
*3. *Rw Bw' Fw2 U R Bw2 Dw R' Fw2 U' L Fw Dw' B2 F2 D2 Dw Lw' R Fw' Uw L R' Bw F2 Dw2 Fw' D2 U B' Lw Rw2 U2 B' Rw' B2 Uw L R' Fw' D' Dw2 Uw Bw2 D Bw' Lw' R2 B' D Dw' U Rw' R' U2 B2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U 2L2 3F2 L2 2D 2B2 3F' 3U' B 2R2 3U 2B 3R2 2D2 F 2D' 3U' B 2F' D2 F2 U2 2L' U2 F' D2 3U 2U L D2 2D' 2U2 2R2 B' 2D' 2R' 2U' R 3F' 3R R' D' 2U' 2L2 2B 3R U B' D' 3U' 2U' U' F' L 2U' 2R2 2B' 2F F 3U2 2L 2B' 2L' 3F' 2F' 3U 2U' 2F 2U2 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 D' L 2R D 3D L' R F 3U' 2U L' 2F R' 3F2 D2 3L D2 2D' 3D U2 3F2 2R2 3B2 L R' 3F' 2F U2 L' 3L 2D2 3D' L2 2L2 3L 2D' L' R 3F 3L' U2 R2 3B 3F F' R' 2F2 3L 2B' 2R2 2B' L 2R2 2U' 3L2 B2 3R' 2R' 3D' L' 2D L' 2D 3L2 3R' 2R' R' 2B' 3B' 3R 3B2 D2 F' 2R' 2B 3B' 2F' 2U2 L 3F' R2 3B D2 2U' 3F' 2F R' B2 3B 3F' U 2R D' 3B 3F' F' D 2F' 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F L2 U2 D' R' U' B' U2 D' B' F2 D U' B L F U' F' Rw Uw'
*2. *R L2 F L2 B2 U R U2 D2 F R2 F' L' D' R' B2 F' D L' Fw' Uw2
*3. *D F B L U F2 L B D2 F' B D' L B2 L' U2 F' D B2 F Rw2 Uw
*4. *R2 D' R U' D B' U' R' F B2 D' F' B L2 R U L' U2 F' B Rw Uw2
*5. *B' L U' B2 F L2 F U2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 D' F2 L2 F2 Rw
*6. *F R2 B U2 F' D B' L D' U' F' L' B' L' F2 D2 B' F U L' Fw' Uw2
*7. *D' L D2 L' D2 U B' L2 R2 U2 L' R2 D2 L U' L2 F2 L' R D2 R2
*8. *F B2 R' D2 U B' F D2 F' D2 R' D L' B D' R' D2 U2 L U' F2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *U2 B D L' R B2 F2 L' R' D2 L' R' B F' L2 B2 U D' R Fw Uw
*10. *B' R' U D F L F' D2 U' L F U' B' F' D2 U F D' F2 U2 F2 Rw Uw'
*11. *D B' U R' L B F L B D R D' L' U' F L R B' R Fw' Uw2
*12. *L F2 R2 D B' D2 F' U' R U R L2 B2 U F U2 R2 F' L' D2
*13. *F2 L B2 D2 R' D U' B2 L' R2 D2 F' U' F' D2 L' F2 R B F2 U2 Fw' Uw
*14. *R U' R L U L2 F2 R' B L2 U' B U2 D' L R2 F2 D' B2 Rw'
*15. *D' F B' D' F' L' F' U R2 U2 L D2 F U B2 U2 D' L2 B'
*16. *U' F U' R2 D' F' L2 F' B' L R' U2 D2 R' B' U R2 D2 U' Rw' Uw
*17. *R' U B' D' L2 U F L R' B2 D2 L' F' B R F2 U' B' R2 F2 L2 Fw Uw
*18. *D' B2 D2 U' L' B' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 U' D B F' L B' R' Fw Uw'
*19. *R F2 U' R L' D2 B L2 B2 L2 R D2 F' L R' B L U' F Rw' Uw
*20. *D2 U L2 B2 L' R D2 F2 U R2 B U R2 F' L R' B2 F L2 F Rw Uw'
*21. *B' L B L' B2 R B2 R' B' R F2 U' L R D2 R' B L' D B' L' Fw Uw'
*22. *L2 B2 D2 L U' L2 F2 U' L' R B' F2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 D Rw2 Uw
*23. *L2 R U B L2 D2 U2 L' D R' F2 L F' D L2 B2 D' R L2 Fw' Uw
*24. *U' L B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B R' D' F2 B' D B2 L B2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 Fw Uw'
*25. *R' D' R2 F' B' D B' L' B' D' R2 F L D2 R' D2 F' B D' B' U2 Fw Uw2
*26. *L' B2 L B' L2 D' L' D F L' R' B U B2 U' D' F2 D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*27. *B2 U2 F2 U' D' L2 B2 D U2 L' R' F L2 D' L2 U R F2 D2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*28. *F' U F D' B2 F R2 D B L' D2 U2 B F2 U' F' B' D L U' R' Fw' Uw2
*29. *L' U' B2 F L2 R' F B2 R F2 D' R2 F' U2 B F2 R2 D' L' D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*30. *B2 U' D R2 L U' B L R2 B F D2 R2 L' F' B' R2 U2 L' U Fw Uw
*31. *R D R' L' F L' F' R2 B2 D F B2 L' U2 R B R' L' D F Rw' Uw
*32. *L' B D' R D2 F' D L R' D R' F' L2 D R2 U F D2 B2 L2 R2 Fw
*33. *F2 R' L U D' R U2 R L2 B' D' B2 D2 F2 B U2 R U2 L2 U' Fw Uw2
*34. *L U D L2 R' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 U' B' U2 D B F D' L Fw' Uw2
*35. *R' L' B2 R2 L' D2 U' F R2 B2 F' D2 F2 B' D2 L' U' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *D' U L B F L D' R F2 U' R' D' R2 B D2 L D' F2 U D B Rw Uw
*37. *R2 F' U2 D' F U F D F2 D' R' L2 B R' U D2 B' U' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *L2 F D' F R' D' R2 D' U2 R B2 U2 F' R' D F' U' F' L D B Rw2 Uw'
*39. *D' U2 R B D' U' B L R' D2 R L U' D' R' D F2 B2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*40. *L B D R B' L' D U' R D2 F U2 D' R2 F' B' D U F L2 D2 Rw' Uw
*41. *L' D' L' U R U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R U2 L' U' F2 L D B R' B' Rw Uw'
*42. *U2 F D F' R2 U B' F U R' B2 D U B L2 U2 R' U2 L2 D Rw Uw
*43. *L' R2 D2 L' D R' L F2 R' L' D' U' F2 D U2 F L' B L2 F U2 Fw Uw
*44. *F' R L2 F2 L2 U' D2 B2 L B U2 B' U R' U2 D2 F L2 U' F' L' Fw' Uw'
*45. *B' L R2 U' B' D F2 B2 R2 B R L F' U' L2 R2 F2 B2 D L2 Fw' Uw
*46. *D B' R U2 L R2 B' D U2 L' R' D U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R L B' Rw2 Uw'
*47. *B L' B2 F' U' R L F U B' U2 B2 L' D' B2 L2 B U' D' L2 B2 Rw Uw
*48. *R' L F D2 U' R U2 L' R' D R' F D L2 B' U' L' B' R2 Fw Uw
*49. *B' R2 F B2 R2 D B' F' L2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L B2 D L' B2 Rw Uw
*50. *F2 D U2 L2 U' R D R2 L' B U2 D' B2 R2 L' F R2 L2 D Fw' Uw2
*51. *F2 L F' R U2 R' D U F' R2 L2 U2 D2 B' U R B2 U2 D2 F' Rw Uw2
*52. *B2 R' D' L2 R' D' R' U' B R L2 D' R2 U' R' B' F2 U2 R' L2 F2 Rw' Uw
*53. *R2 U' B' L' B2 D R' L2 F2 U D' L B' L' U B2 F' D2 B2 D' Fw' Uw
*54. *R' B2 L2 U' L' B D' B2 U F U' L D' R' L2 F2 B2 U B' R Fw' Uw2
*55. *D2 B F2 L' D2 U L F U B F' U' D2 R U' B2 R' U' L' Fw' Uw
*56. *B L' B F L B' R2 B2 U D B2 L R2 F' D' B U2 B2 D L2 D' Fw' Uw'
*57. *L2 U2 D2 F B2 R' L' B' F' L2 R2 D L2 B L2 R D' L' B' D2 F Rw' Uw2
*58. *D U L D B R2 D U' L F2 D F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' D' R' D2 Fw Uw'
*59. *L R' D U R2 L' B' U2 B D' B2 L' B R' D L B2 U F2 B' D2 Fw' Uw'
*60. *F' L R B R' L' D' R2 B' L2 F2 R L2 F D2 U F' B R D Rw' Uw2
*61. *B' U F' L' F' R2 D2 R2 D U2 B U B' L F' D2 B F' D U' B Rw' Uw'
*62. *D2 F D2 B F D' L2 B' R F B' D' F' B' R' U R2 D' L Fw' Uw
*63. *R2 F2 R2 B' L2 R D F2 B L D2 R L' B' F' L B' D' R2 B2 F2 Rw
*64. *R' L' U' D' B2 F' D2 B F2 L' D2 R2 U' B2 F' D B' L2 F2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*65. *F D2 F2 D' B' R2 F' D B2 F2 U2 F' R' D2 F2 R B' U' L' U D2 Rw' Uw2
*66. *F U' F U2 R' F2 D R U' L' B2 R' B L R2 D' L2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*67. *F' B' R2 D U' R' B2 R' D U' R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' L' U R2 L F2 Rw' Uw2
*68. *B D' F L R2 B D F B L' B2 D' L' U' R' L2 U' D' F B Rw' Uw2
*69. *R2 F' L U B2 L' R B' D U2 F U' D' L R' F' B' R' U' B Rw' Uw
*70. *R D2 B' U2 B' U2 B F L2 B2 D2 B F' L U' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B R' U L' F' D F' L2 B' D U
*2. *L2 D2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D' B R' U R B2 F' R B2 D2
*3. *R2 B U F' D R U' R' L' U D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2
*4. *D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F' L B R D U' L U R' U' R'
*5. *R B2 U2 R' D' L U' B R' B' U F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L' U' R' U D2 R L2 B R' U2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D2 L' F2
*2. *L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 F' R' B2 U2 B' U' R'
*3. *F D2 B U L U2 F2 U R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2
*4. *B L2 F U2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 B D2 L F' D2 B2 U' L D' F' R U
*5. *F' U2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U F' R2 D2 R' U' L B2 U B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F' D R U F2 U' F R2 U F'
*2. *R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F2 R2 U' L' F D' L2 U' R' D2 F L2
*3. *U R2 L' B L' U2 F' R2 L D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2
*4. *R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 U F D' L' D B2 D2 R' B R2 B2
*5. *D' B' D R' U F2 R2 B' D L U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L' F' D' U2 R D' F' L2 D' L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 U' B F' R' F' U F U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' L2 F U R B2 D F2 B L' U2 F2 B D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' U' R F2 U2 R U
*3. *L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D' B2 R' F' D L2 B' L2 D2 L B2 R2
*4. *B2 L' D' Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 L' R2 B2 D B Fw' D Uw F2 Uw B' F' Rw Fw L2 R' Fw L Rw R Uw' U' F' R F' D U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R'
*3. *F' D' L2 D2 F' R' U' R' D' L U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' D2 B2 D L2
*4. *U' L' Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw D' R2 B' Rw2 F' Rw D2 Fw L' U' L' Rw Fw2 D Uw' U2 F' L2 Fw2 F' L' Rw F2 Uw' F' Uw' R' F' L2 Uw L2 Uw' B' U
*5. *R B' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' R F2 L R' D2 Rw2 F' Uw R2 F2 Lw2 D' L' Uw R Uw Bw' Uw B' Dw' U L Rw2 Fw' F' L Fw' D2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Bw L Bw2 Fw Rw D2 R Uw' U Bw' D L Rw2 B' R2 F Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' F'
*3. *B L2 F R' U D' L' B' L' D B' D2 F2 B' L2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F2
*4. *B Fw2 U' Rw' R' D' F' U' Rw' Uw' U' B' D' Fw Uw2 L2 U Fw' L' R U' Fw' D B2 L' Rw' R' Uw' U L' Uw' Rw D B' Fw' Rw2 R Uw L2 B
*5. *F Dw' Rw D2 Uw Fw Uw Rw' B L' Fw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' F Uw' B Bw L2 Rw' Uw U L' Uw L R' Uw' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' R' Uw R Bw' F D' Fw' D Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R B2 Dw2 U L' Rw Bw' L Fw' R' F2 Lw
*6. *U B D2 3U 3F' 2F U 2L 3F2 F' L 2F F 2D R2 2U U' B 2B D2 3U2 2F' F' 3R B 3F 2F2 F2 2L D' 2U' 2B2 D2 3U2 B2 2B' 2F2 R' 2B2 F 2L2 U2 F' U L B2 L' 2B2 2D' 3U 2L' 3U 3R2 3F2 L' 2R' U B' 3F 2D' F2 2D' B2 F R' 2D 3U2 3R 2R R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F' R2 F' U' F U2 R' U'
*3. *D B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U R U F D U2 F' L R' D2 F' U'
*4. *Uw L2 B D B D F' U2 L Fw2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F Uw' L' Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 D U2 Rw D U Fw R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw2 U Rw' R Uw2
*5. *U2 L2 Bw Dw' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 B' Lw' B Lw2 R2 B2 R U' L' Bw Fw2 F2 D Uw Bw2 Lw2 Fw D B2 L Lw Dw' Rw' U2 Rw2 B' Bw2 F Rw' U Fw Uw2 R2 Dw' F Uw' F2 R Fw D Dw2 L2 Lw D2 F2 L' Rw2 Uw Fw D2 F2 Dw' Uw
*6. *R' 2B' 3R2 2F2 R 2B2 L' 2L2 3R 2R' 2F2 D2 2D2 2R 3F2 U 3F' 2U2 3F' 2D' L' 2B 3U 3F 2F F 2L2 2R 2B 2R D2 U2 L 3R' U' 3F 2L B2 2D 2B' 2U' 3F2 2F2 3U U2 2B 3U L 2L' 3R F' 3U' L 3R' U 2B' 2L 3R' 2R2 R 2U2 R 2D 2U2 L' 2D' 2U F2 2L' B
*7. *3D 3U' 2R2 U' R2 2F' 2D2 F D2 3U 2L2 B2 2B 2F2 U 3F' 3L 2D 2F 3D2 U' L' 2L 3B' L2 2B2 3L' R' 2B D' 2F2 3L2 2U2 F D U2 B2 2B F 2D L R' D 2D2 2B2 3D' 3R2 3B' L2 B' 3L2 R2 2F 2U' 2R' U2 F' D' 2B2 2L 2R R 3F2 2U' 3B 2F U2 3R D2 2U2 3L U' R B' 3B' 3F2 3R 3U' L2 2L' 3U L B' F' U' 2L2 D' 3D L' R2 U 2B2 3F2 F2 3U2 2R2 2D 3U 2B 2F

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR3- DL0+ UL3- U2- R3- D5- L2- ALL5- y2 U4- R1+ D4- L3+ ALL2- DL UL 
*2. *UR3+ DR2+ DL3- UL0+ U6+ R1- D1+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R1- D4+ L3+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR5+ DL3- UL3- U5+ R3+ D3+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R2+ D1- L0+ ALL1- DR DL UL 
*4. *UR5+ DR4+ DL2- UL2+ U5- R4- D0+ L4- ALL2- y2 U3- R1- D0+ L4- ALL4+ UR DL 
*5. *UR1- DR5- DL2- UL2- U0+ R4- D1+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U5- R3+ D1- L5+ ALL0+ DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' L R L' U L U' l r' b'
*2. *R U' B' R' U' L' U' b'
*3. *L R' U L' B L U' R l r' b' u'
*4. *U' B L B' R L' U l r' b u
*5. *L' B U' B L B U' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-2, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 6) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R U L' R' L U' R' U' R'
*2. *U B U B U' B U' R' L' U B
*3. *R L R' L' R' L U B' R' B' L'
*4. *B R U' R B R B L' U' R' B'
*5. *L R U R' B' R B R' U B U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R2 F U2 F' R' F2 R F2
*3. *F2 L' U L F' U' R' F' U F' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 U2
*4. *R F D' Fw' Rw R' F2 L2 D2 L' B' R2 Fw2 F2 L Fw2 F' U Fw2 F L' Fw2 F' Uw' R' F' Rw D Fw2 D' U2 B Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 U R' D2 U'
*5. *R Dw L2 D F L2 Lw D2 L D B2 L' Fw2 U Bw' Uw' R' B2 F Lw2 Bw Rw' B2 U Lw' Dw Uw' F2 Dw L2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' R D2 B' D' Dw Bw F' R2 D Dw' Rw' Bw F' Lw2 Dw2 Uw B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D Dw U2 Bw
*OH. *D L2 F2 D' U F2 D B2 U2 F2 L' F D B' R2 F2 L D U2 L2 B2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR0+ DL5- UL2+ U6+ R3+ D2+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R2+ D2- L1+ ALL3+ UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B' L' U L' U' R' r' u'
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*Skewb. *L R L' B R' B L' B' U B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b B L' f' F R' l r B F' R F R B L' R
*2. *l b' l' b' l r' b f' L' B' R' B' L' F' R B R
*3. *B' r' b' B' f' l' r' b' f' L B' R F L B F'
*4. *B f l L' r' R f' l' r L B' R' B F L R B'
*5. *b' r b' l' f r b' l L' B R F L' B' L B' L F R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw L Bw' U Rw' Bw' U' L' R B' Uw Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw Uw' Rw' Bw' l' b
*2. *U' Rw' L' B Rw Lw' R' B Rw' L Bw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw' u l b'
*3. *Rw' U' R' Bw U' Lw' R' Uw L' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw' Bw' Rw Uw' Rw' l' b'
*4. *Lw R Uw Lw R' B Lw U' Bw L' Uw Lw' Rw' Uw Bw Lw Bw Rw' u' r
*5. *Rw' L Uw' L' Rw' U R Bw L' B Lw' Uw Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw Bw' Uw r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D L D L U2 R D2 R U L D L U2 R D2 R U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R2 D R U L D L U R U L
*2. *D R2 D L2 U R D L U2 R D R U L D L U R3 D L D R U L2 U R2 D L3 U R D2 R D L2 U R2 D R U L D L U R D R U L U R D2 L U2 L D L U R U R2
*3. *D R2 D L2 U R U R D2 L2 U2 R D R D L2 U2 R3 D L D R U2 L D3 R U2 L D2 L2 U R2 U L D2 R U L D
*4. *R D2 R U2 L D R D L U L D R2 U2 L D L U R D R D R U L2 D R2 U2 L D2 L D L U2 R D R D R U2 L U L D3 R U L2 D R U2 R D R U L U R
*5. *R2 D L2 D R U2 R D2 L U L D R U2 L D R2 D R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L U L D R2 D L3 U R D R U2 R D L U2 R D L2 D2 L U3 R D2 L U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 R' B' D' R2 D' U' B2 L F' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R L' U' B D' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F B2 R2 L F L2 D' R' B' U2 R2 L2 F L2 F U2 D2 F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 U2 R2 B F L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' L' D' U F R' D2 L D U2 R D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' D' B' R B2 R D' U' R' B L2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 B' L U2 D' B' R U' B2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 L2 U R2
*2. *R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D U F D R2 F L U R2 B2 L2 U'
*3. *F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U F' L R' U' B' D' F' R U2 F
*4. *F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 D' R' B U' L' B U F' U F' D2 L2
*5. *U R2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B F2 R' B2 L' U' B' L F R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UF UB RF UF UL UB LB UL UF UB UR UF RF UR RB UB LF UF UR UB LF UF UR UL RB DR RF DB RB DF RF UR UF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB DF DR RB+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DF+ DR-
*2. *UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UL RF UF UR UL UB LB UL UF UR UF UB LB UL RB UB UL UF RF UR LF UF UL UB RF UR RF RB DF RF LF DL DR DF RF LF UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+ LB DR+ RF DR-2
*3. *UR UB UR UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF LB RF UR UF UB UR UL LB UL UF UB UL RF UF RB UR RF LF UF UR UL UB RF RB UR LF UL UB DB DR RB UR UB UL LB LF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB LB+ UL LB- DR+ RF UF+2 LF+ UF+ UB+2 DR-
*4. *UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UF UL RF UR UF UB LB UL RF UF RB UB UR LF UL UF UB UL RF UF RB LF DB LB UL DR RB UR DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB DF DR RB+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ DB+2
*5. *UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UB LB UL UF UB UR LB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF RF UR UB RB UB UL UF RB LF UL LF UL UB UR UB LF UF DB LB DB DL LB DR DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ LF+ UF UR- LF+2 DF+2 RF+ DF+ RF- DB+ DL LF- DB-2


----------



## LucJar56 (Mar 21, 2020)

3x3x3 blindfolded:
1. DNF (1:20.39)
2. 50.48
3.59.25

3x3x3:
1. 30.38
2. 20.30
3. 17.27
4. 31.46
5. 16.69

Clock:
1. 15.66
2. 16.81
3. DNF (21.14)
4. 18.58
5. 16.46

Also, can i make a competition account please.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2020)

Results for week 12: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, Ryan Wu, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(151)
1.  1.36 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.41 asacuber
3.  1.46 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.65 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.68 OriginalUsername
6.  1.81 wuque man
7.  1.82 ExultantCarn
8.  1.88 Ryan Wu
9.  1.92 NarenRameshB
9.  1.92 MikaSmulders
11.  1.94 Jscuber
12.  2.02 TipsterTrickster
13.  2.05 JoXCuber
14.  2.11 Rubadcar
15.  2.20 JackPfeifer
16.  2.25 thecubingwizard
17.  2.28 Elite_Cuber
18.  2.38 Michał Krasowski
18.  2.38 Luke Garrett
20.  2.46 Sean Hartman
21.  2.48 BigBoyMicah
22.  2.51 JakubDrobny
23.  2.52 nickelcubes
24.  2.54 milo black
25.  2.58 BradyCubes08
26.  2.59 thembldlord
26.  2.59 YouCubing
28.  2.62 Sub1Hour
29.  2.63 G2013
30.  2.73 ProStar
31.  2.76 DhruvA
32.  2.80 remopihel
33.  2.82 Dylan is nub
34.  2.84 smackbadatskewb
35.  2.87 eyeball321
36.  2.89 Dylan Swarts
37.  2.91 Nicos
38.  2.94 Color Cuber
39.  2.98 MrKuba600
40.  3.01 Liam Wadek
41.  3.03 V.Kochergin
42.  3.05 DesertWolf
43.  3.06 WorldoBlocks
44.  3.11 Hargun02
45.  3.15 Torch
46.  3.16 midnightcuberx
46.  3.16 SpiFunTastic
48.  3.19 MCuber
49.  3.20 vedroboev
49.  3.20 jason3141
51.  3.21 Trig0n
52.  3.26 mrsniffles01
53.  3.29 Destin.S
54.  3.36 Elf
55.  3.37 Manatee 10235
56.  3.40 Ontricus
56.  3.40 VJW
58.  3.42 Logan
59.  3.45 CubingwithChris
60.  3.46 cuberkid10
60.  3.46 TheNoobCuber
62.  3.57 dollarstorecubes
63.  3.58 [email protected]
64.  3.60 NewoMinx
65.  3.63 BLCuber8
66.  3.64 Antto Pitkänen
67.  3.67 Shadowjockey
67.  3.67 niclas.mach
69.  3.69 BradenTheMagician
70.  3.73 Dream Cubing
71.  3.75 DGCubes
72.  3.76 BraydenTheCuber
73.  3.80 João Vinicius
74.  3.84 tJardigradHe
75.  3.86 jihu1011
76.  3.92 wearephamily1719
77.  3.93 TheodorNordstrand
78.  3.99 Coinman_
79.  4.05 Alpha cuber
80.  4.06 Rollercoasterben
81.  4.07 mihnea3000
82.  4.12 MattP98
83.  4.15 ichcubegern
83.  4.15 Fred Lang
85.  4.20 BleachedTurtle
86.  4.21 d2polld
86.  4.21 jaysammey777
88.  4.23 GTGil
89.  4.26 VIBE_ZT
90.  4.28 fun at the joy
91.  4.29 abhijat
92.  4.38 nms777
93.  4.42 begiuli65
94.  4.46 oliver sitja sichel
95.  4.47 Aadil- ali
96.  4.55 colegemuth
97.  4.60 Keenan Johnson
97.  4.60 sqAree
99.  4.61 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  4.62 Nikhil Soares
101.  4.63 Raymos Castillo
102.  4.71 Parke187
103.  4.74 abunickabhi
104.  4.77 Sir E Brum
105.  4.84 revaldoah
105.  4.84 BenChristman1
105.  4.84 bhoffman492
105.  4.84 skewbercuber
109.  4.94 Koen van Aller
110.  4.95 sigalig
111.  5.02 ngmh
111.  5.02 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
113.  5.10 lumes2121
114.  5.11 [email protected]
114.  5.11 CrispyCubing
116.  5.13 John Benwell
117.  5.16 Cooki348
118.  5.20 toinou06cubing
119.  5.21 Cuz Red
120.  5.22 drpfisherman
121.  5.38 bennettstouder
122.  5.39 Alea
123.  5.41 Arnav22
124.  5.44 Ian Pang
124.  5.44 Infraredlizards
126.  5.56 curiousity2575
127.  5.57 Ningen
128.  5.73 trangium
129.  5.88 N4Cubing
130.  5.91 SonofRonan
131.  6.00 swankfukinc
132.  6.10 brad711
133.  6.45 elliottk_
134.  6.48 HooverCuber
135.  6.81 Cube to Cube
136.  6.84 NaterTater23
137.  6.88 UnknownCanvas
138.  6.99 Faustfan
139.  7.00 HKspeed.com
140.  7.18 keebruce
141.  7.22 ok cuber
142.  7.56 PingPongCuber
143.  7.88 One Wheel
144.  7.95 Janice_leslie
145.  8.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
146.  8.66 Mike Hughey
147.  8.68 MarkA64
148.  9.12 mikiwow123
149.  10.43 MEF227
150.  12.36 Jacck
151.  14.83 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(188)
1.  6.64 Jscuber
2.  7.34 wuque man
3.  7.47 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.50 Luke Garrett
5.  7.59 Ryan Wu
5.  7.59 MikaSmulders
7.  7.67 OriginalUsername
8.  7.86 JackPfeifer
9.  7.93 parkertrager
9.  7.93 jancsi02
11.  7.98 Rubadcar
12.  8.00 CubingwithChris
12.  8.00 tJardigradHe
14.  8.13 Sean Hartman
15.  8.14 thembldlord
16.  8.38 ExultantCarn
17.  8.39 Manatee 10235
18.  8.40 cuberkid10
19.  8.49 thecubingwizard
20.  8.63 smackbadatskewb
21.  8.73 milo black
22.  8.80 WorldoBlocks
23.  8.82 jason3141
24.  8.97 NewoMinx
25.  9.09 MichaelNielsen
26.  9.11 Michał Krasowski
27.  9.26 Logan
28.  9.37 NarenRameshB
29.  9.38 Cheng
30.  9.44 vedroboev
31.  9.45 nickelcubes
32.  9.46 AidanNoogie
33.  9.51 Hargun02
34.  9.57 2017LAMB06
34.  9.57 Cuberstache
36.  9.60 Nikhil Soares
37.  9.67 dollarstorecubes
38.  9.69 V.Kochergin
39.  9.71 tc kruber
40.  9.74 Samuel Kevin
41.  9.75 mihnea3000
42.  9.81 jihu1011
43.  9.91 BigBoyMicah
44.  10.07 Coinman_
44.  10.07 Isaac Latta
46.  10.08 turtwig
47.  10.14 Shadowjockey
48.  10.18 Dream Cubing
48.  10.18 Nicos
50.  10.22 Elf
50.  10.22 oliver sitja sichel
52.  10.23 BradenTheMagician
53.  10.25 Torch
54.  10.26 ichcubegern
55.  10.27 DhruvA
56.  10.29 TipsterTrickster
57.  10.32 Legomanz
58.  10.34 MrKuba600
59.  10.37 KrokosB
60.  10.39 Underwatercuber
61.  10.42 niclas.mach
62.  10.43 Keenan Johnson
63.  10.44 Ontricus
64.  10.47 YouCubing
65.  10.51 MegaminxMan
66.  10.64 twoj_stary_pijany
67.  10.65 Dylan is nub
68.  10.72 DGCubes
69.  10.74 JoXCuber
70.  10.79 MartinN13
71.  10.88 mrsniffles01
72.  10.92 Teh Keng Foo
73.  10.93 Kerry_Creech
74.  10.96 brad711
75.  11.01 G2013
75.  11.01 fun at the joy
77.  11.02 Notrux32
78.  11.10 [email protected]
79.  11.18 jaysammey777
80.  11.23 Fred Lang
81.  11.24 typeman5
82.  11.30 VJW
83.  11.39 abhijat
84.  11.67 remopihel
85.  11.71 GTGil
86.  11.78 sigalig
87.  11.80 20luky3
88.  11.85 midnightcuberx
89.  11.89 MCuber
90.  12.04 Parke187
90.  12.04 Sub1Hour
92.  12.05 abunickabhi
93.  12.11 d2polld
94.  12.14 KingCobble29
95.  12.34 TheNoobCuber
96.  12.37 danvie
97.  12.42 Liam Wadek
98.  12.56 MattP98
99.  12.59 Cooki348
100.  12.61 Koen van Aller
101.  12.82 eyeball321
102.  12.92 Cuz Red
103.  12.93 JakeKlassen
104.  13.02 begiuli65
105.  13.03 Dylan Swarts
106.  13.11 João Vinicius
107.  13.21 Infraredlizards
108.  13.29 OJ Cubing
109.  13.33 Trig0n
110.  13.57 Ian Pang
111.  13.58 ngmh
112.  13.59 TheodorNordstrand
113.  13.64 Sir E Brum
114.  13.68 Antto Pitkänen
115.  13.72 BleachedTurtle
115.  13.72 lumes2121
117.  13.75 BLCuber8
118.  13.80 Lvl9001Wizard
119.  13.82 speedcube.insta
120.  13.90 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
121.  13.93 Destin.S
122.  13.99 mikiwow123
123.  14.06 drpfisherman
124.  14.18 elliottk_
125.  14.19 sqAree
126.  14.20 BraydenTheCuber
127.  14.27 Jmuncuber
128.  14.38 InlandEmpireCuber
129.  14.39 colegemuth
130.  14.52 xyzzy
131.  14.57 TrueONCE
132.  14.65 Cube to Cube
133.  14.84 trangium
134.  14.86 Rollercoasterben
135.  15.21 ProStar
136.  15.25 swankfukinc
137.  15.33 DesertWolf
138.  15.37 M O
139.  15.39 sascholeks
139.  15.39 revaldoah
141.  15.43 Aadil- ali
142.  15.48 bennettstouder
143.  15.50 bhoffman492
144.  15.72 Arnav22
145.  15.81 nms777
146.  15.86 Raymos Castillo
147.  16.04 skewbercuber
148.  16.15 CrispyCubing
149.  16.28 Brayden Gilland
150.  16.37 SmartKucing
151.  16.45 elimescube
152.  16.76 Alea
153.  16.84 VIBE_ZT
154.  17.24 Insert---Name
155.  17.45 toinou06cubing
156.  17.81 Rocketcubing
157.  18.28 SmallTownCuber
158.  18.54 wearephamily1719
159.  18.65 [email protected]
160.  18.73 roosfan22
161.  18.82 HooverCuber
162.  18.85 SonofRonan
163.  19.01 BenChristman1
163.  19.01 John Benwell
165.  19.20 curiousity2575
166.  19.28 PingPongCuber
167.  19.65 Petri Krzywacki
168.  19.66 topppits
169.  20.25 Faustfan
170.  20.31 tuga88
171.  20.76 UnknownCanvas
172.  22.13 MarkA64
173.  22.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
174.  22.65 LucJar56
175.  22.70 One Wheel
176.  23.15 HKspeed.com
177.  23.20 capcubeing
178.  23.79 RyuKagamine
179.  24.02 MEF227
180.  24.27 NaterTater23
181.  25.31 1davey29
182.  26.03 ok cuber
183.  28.59 Jacck
184.  28.65 freshcuber.de
185.  29.62 Janice_leslie
186.  34.68 Timecard47
187.  34.76 KovyTheCuber
188.  37.42 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(111)
1.  28.63 cuberkid10
2.  30.56 jancsi02
3.  30.88 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  31.37 Jscuber
5.  31.72 MikaSmulders
6.  32.05 Manatee 10235
7.  32.66 Khairur Rachim
8.  32.80 tJardigradHe
9.  33.15 thecubingwizard
10.  33.33 OriginalUsername
11.  33.94 Cheng
12.  34.20 Dream Cubing
13.  34.32 WorldoBlocks
14.  34.59 G2013
15.  34.92 Michał Krasowski
16.  35.89 Elf
17.  36.30 Sean Hartman
18.  36.31 NewoMinx
19.  36.70 ichcubegern
20.  36.79 MrKuba600
21.  36.94 Hargun02
22.  37.12 mihnea3000
23.  38.56 JoXCuber
24.  38.64 Rubadcar
25.  38.74 Torch
26.  39.04 Logan
27.  39.22 Luke Garrett
28.  39.55 Nikhil Soares
29.  40.52 mrsniffles01
30.  41.20 DhruvA
31.  42.05 sigalig
32.  42.19 BigBoyMicah
33.  43.61 abhijat
34.  44.01 MattP98
35.  44.19 DGCubes
36.  44.26 20luky3
37.  44.35 KrokosB
38.  44.50 dollarstorecubes
39.  44.69 niclas.mach
39.  44.69 Sub1Hour
41.  44.78 João Vinicius
42.  44.93 Keenan Johnson
43.  45.44 BradenTheMagician
44.  45.66 TheNoobCuber
45.  45.98 abunickabhi
46.  46.44 YouCubing
47.  46.64 vedroboev
48.  46.69 fun at the joy
49.  46.87 Ontricus
50.  47.30 jaysammey777
51.  47.56 begiuli65
52.  48.30 xyzzy
53.  48.47 swankfukinc
54.  48.72 Parke187
55.  48.99 [email protected]
56.  49.05 VJW
57.  49.39 Liam Wadek
58.  49.78 BleachedTurtle
59.  50.48 mikiwow123
60.  50.52 colegemuth
61.  50.63 Dylan Swarts
62.  50.94 midnightcuberx
63.  51.05 BLCuber8
64.  51.40 Rollercoasterben
65.  53.66 Cuz Red
66.  54.11 sqAree
67.  54.19 TheodorNordstrand
68.  54.88 ngmh
69.  55.27 Cooki348
70.  55.36 drpfisherman
71.  55.93 lumes2121
72.  57.01 VIBE_ZT
73.  57.84 Destin.S
74.  58.02 brad711
75.  58.13 Alea
76.  58.72 elliottk_
77.  59.49 oliver sitja sichel
78.  59.63 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
79.  1:01.02 revaldoah
80.  1:01.24 bhoffman492
81.  1:01.52 CrispyCubing
82.  1:01.80 d2polld
83.  1:02.42 John Benwell
84.  1:03.57 SonofRonan
85.  1:03.62 elimescube
86.  1:04.29 NarenRameshB
87.  1:04.44 UnknownCanvas
88.  1:04.82 Arnav22
89.  1:05.66 PingPongCuber
90.  1:05.86 DesertWolf
91.  1:11.26 Raymos Castillo
92.  1:13.30 nms777
93.  1:15.27 Sir E Brum
94.  1:16.82 ProStar
95.  1:17.13 wearephamily1719
96.  1:17.44 toinou06cubing
97.  1:17.86 Petri Krzywacki
98.  1:18.24 BraydenTheCuber
99.  1:18.51 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  1:22.71 One Wheel
101.  1:22.83 [email protected]
102.  1:25.58 Rocketcubing
103.  1:28.18 BenChristman1
104.  1:31.37 ok cuber
105.  1:32.38 HKspeed.com
106.  1:34.06 NaterTater23
107.  2:00.94 MEF227
108.  2:02.06 Jacck
109.  2:18.88 MatsBergsten
110.  2:58.68 tuga88
111.  DNF freshcuber.de


*5x5x5*(85)
1.  53.44 jancsi02
2.  56.04 Dream Cubing
3.  57.08 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  58.23 cuberkid10
5.  58.97 Jscuber
6.  59.06 Ryan Wu
7.  59.87 WorldoBlocks
8.  59.97 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.62 Sean Hartman
10.  1:00.86 ichcubegern
11.  1:01.51 Hargun02
12.  1:02.93 thecubingwizard
13.  1:03.48 Elf
14.  1:04.26 Khairur Rachim
15.  1:04.65 JoXCuber
16.  1:06.80 tJardigradHe
17.  1:06.95 NewoMinx
18.  1:08.86 KrokosB
19.  1:09.73 Coinman_
20.  1:10.17 Nikhil Soares
21.  1:10.39 jihu1011
22.  1:10.48 Luke Garrett
23.  1:11.55 mihnea3000
24.  1:12.97 Torch
25.  1:13.72 Michał Krasowski
25.  1:13.72 MrKuba600
27.  1:14.83 mrsniffles01
28.  1:15.04 DGCubes
29.  1:15.96 Cheng
30.  1:16.49 sigalig
31.  1:16.89 [email protected]
32.  1:17.38 DhruvA
33.  1:17.49 Keroma12
34.  1:17.98 niclas.mach
35.  1:18.43 dollarstorecubes
36.  1:20.13 xyzzy
37.  1:23.00 Sub1Hour
38.  1:23.33 fun at the joy
39.  1:24.03 Keenan Johnson
40.  1:25.83 abhijat
41.  1:26.10 YouCubing
42.  1:27.34 BradenTheMagician
43.  1:28.70 abunickabhi
44.  1:29.53 vedroboev
45.  1:29.88 BleachedTurtle
46.  1:30.14 MattP98
47.  1:33.18 colegemuth
48.  1:33.84 Liam Wadek
49.  1:34.08 begiuli65
50.  1:35.23 drpfisherman
51.  1:36.45 VJW
52.  1:39.25 Logan
53.  1:40.49 Cuz Red
54.  1:42.02 sqAree
55.  1:42.53 Rollercoasterben
56.  1:43.10 oliver sitja sichel
57.  1:43.12 elimescube
58.  1:43.56 Alea
59.  1:45.56 20luky3
60.  1:49.53 Parke187
61.  1:50.65 TheodorNordstrand
62.  1:51.62 brad711
63.  1:51.67 bhoffman492
64.  1:53.23 swankfukinc
65.  1:55.00 Infraredlizards
66.  2:03.06 SonofRonan
67.  2:03.52 VIBE_ZT
68.  2:03.68 topppits
69.  2:04.61 Cooki348
70.  2:05.79 UnknownCanvas
71.  2:07.00 PingPongCuber
72.  2:13.53 d2polld
73.  2:21.32 SmallTownCuber
74.  2:22.11 BLCuber8
75.  2:33.41 One Wheel
76.  2:33.53 nms777
77.  2:35.48 RyuKagamine
78.  2:38.24 Petri Krzywacki
79.  2:48.67 Arnav22
80.  2:53.13 HKspeed.com
81.  2:58.19 Sir E Brum
82.  3:18.90 ok cuber
83.  3:43.09 MatsBergsten
84.  3:53.43 ProStar
85.  4:31.35 wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:38.09 Dream Cubing
2.  1:43.34 Jscuber
3.  1:49.91 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  1:54.22 ichcubegern
5.  1:55.07 Sean Hartman
6.  1:56.32 cuberkid10
7.  2:01.03 JoXCuber
8.  2:05.67 Manatee 10235
9.  2:11.18 OriginalUsername
10.  2:12.07 Hargun02
11.  2:12.17 jihu1011
12.  2:20.24 Torch
13.  2:21.78 mrsniffles01
14.  2:22.29 dollarstorecubes
15.  2:23.11 Elf
16.  2:27.07 Keroma12
17.  2:29.82 DGCubes
18.  2:30.78 Nikhil Soares
19.  2:31.50 BradyCubes08
19.  2:31.50 YouCubing
21.  2:33.25 niclas.mach
22.  2:35.98 Sub1Hour
23.  2:37.65 xyzzy
24.  2:42.16 begiuli65
25.  2:49.41 MattP98
26.  2:49.66 Luke Garrett
27.  2:52.99 fun at the joy
28.  2:54.56 BradenTheMagician
29.  2:58.74 Keenan Johnson
30.  3:04.52 oliver sitja sichel
31.  3:12.35 Logan
32.  3:23.59 brad711
33.  3:37.67 swankfukinc
34.  4:02.65 One Wheel
35.  4:02.75 Rollercoasterben
36.  4:13.50 VIBE_ZT
37.  DNF DhruvA
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:20.41 Dream Cubing
2.  2:38.90 Sean Hartman
3.  2:43.11 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  3:03.10 KrokosB
5.  3:04.49 ichcubegern
6.  3:13.09 OriginalUsername
7.  3:13.21 JoXCuber
8.  3:13.43 Torch
9.  3:16.01 Keroma12
10.  3:18.57 Elf
11.  3:19.50 jihu1011
12.  3:27.33 Hargun02
13.  3:33.77 YouCubing
14.  3:43.41 dollarstorecubes
15.  3:46.96 xyzzy
16.  3:50.32 DGCubes
17.  3:53.73 Nikhil Soares
18.  3:54.63 niclas.mach
19.  3:58.07 Sub1Hour
20.  4:29.32 MattP98
21.  4:36.73 Logan
22.  4:38.97 DhruvA
23.  4:59.34 swankfukinc
24.  5:36.44 Rollercoasterben
25.  5:58.27 VIBE_ZT
26.  6:04.30 One Wheel
27.  6:19.38 RyuKagamine
28.  DNF UnknownCanvas
28.  DNF MatsBergsten
28.  DNF keebruce


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(48)
1.  3.67 NarenRameshB
2.  4.96 Legomanz
3.  6.24 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.33 JoXCuber
5.  7.50 Ryan Wu
6.  7.56 [email protected]
6.  7.56 Elite_Cuber
8.  8.66 ProStar
9.  9.95 TipsterTrickster
10.  10.07 OriginalUsername
11.  12.38 elliottk_
12.  12.41 G2013
13.  12.84 abunickabhi
14.  12.92 Sean Hartman
15.  14.18 Logan
16.  14.56 midnightcuberx
17.  15.78 Michał Krasowski
18.  15.81 vedroboev
19.  16.05 [email protected]
20.  17.89 Torch
21.  18.62 jaysammey777
22.  18.85 YouCubing
23.  19.95 Luke Garrett
24.  20.80 MattP98
25.  21.42 MrKuba600
26.  21.53 sqAree
27.  23.03 Dream Cubing
28.  23.24 dollarstorecubes
29.  23.96 fun at the joy
30.  25.84 Mike Hughey
31.  26.35 BraydenTheCuber
32.  26.84 MatsBergsten
33.  27.15 Trig0n
34.  28.59 Faustfan
35.  29.97 Fred Lang
36.  30.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
37.  33.78 niclas.mach
38.  35.60 Cube to Cube
39.  37.35 VIBE_ZT
40.  38.97 toinou06cubing
41.  41.24 ichcubegern
42.  1:04.19 Jacck
43.  1:07.98 TheNoobCuber
44.  1:39.35 [email protected]
45.  2:52.03 skewbercuber
46.  DNF BradenTheMagician
46.  DNF Koen van Aller
46.  DNF BenChristman1


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(40)
1.  16.38 JakeKlassen
2.  18.95 elliottk_
3.  20.12 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  22.64 Andrew_Rizo
5.  28.25 abunickabhi
6.  28.67 thembldlord
7.  32.90 sqAree
8.  36.64 Sean Hartman
9.  37.38 Keroma12
10.  44.05 vedroboev
11.  50.48 LucJar56
12.  51.79 VJW
13.  52.16 YouCubing
14.  55.19 OJ Cubing
15.  1:00.35 MattP98
16.  1:07.36 BradyCubes08
17.  1:12.32 Ryan Wu
18.  1:15.14 ichcubegern
19.  1:16.26 Torch
20.  1:17.50 topppits
21.  1:17.51 Deri Nata Wijaya
22.  1:25.23 M O
23.  1:27.82 Khairur Rachim
24.  1:34.26 elimescube
25.  1:37.29 fun at the joy
26.  1:48.93 MatsBergsten
27.  1:51.20 dollarstorecubes
28.  2:08.64 VIBE_ZT
29.  2:09.73 JoXCuber
30.  2:19.82 BradenTheMagician
31.  2:50.86 Jacck
32.  3:03.10 BraydenTheCuber
33.  3:13.03 brad711
34.  3:17.72 PingPongCuber
35.  3:41.29 Trig0n
36.  3:42.24 RyuKagamine
37.  8:35.81 freshcuber.de
38.  DNF G2013
38.  DNF Logan
38.  DNF skewbercuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:18.61 elliottk_
2.  3:32.17 VJW
3.  3:41.74 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  4:49.65 YouCubing
5.  8:15.29 MatsBergsten
6.  9:37.79 Jacck
7.  28:09.32 PingPongCuber
8.  DNF fun at the joy
8.  DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  17:42.58 Jacck
2.  17:47.56 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF MattP98

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  40:59.96 MatsBergsten
2.  89:52.50 brad711
3.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  14/16 55:28 Sean Hartman
2.  14/17 49:43 Cuberstache
3.  13/16 47:32 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  9/9 56:09 MatsBergsten
5.  9/10 54:22 brad711
6.  1/2 7:57 midnightcuberx
6.  1/3 10:10 Logan


*3x3x3 one-handed*(118)
1.  10.92 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.89 WorldoBlocks
3.  12.83 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  13.02 Luke Garrett
5.  13.05 jancsi02
6.  13.33 smackbadatskewb
7.  13.36 Jscuber
8.  13.46 tJardigradHe
9.  14.27 BigBoyMicah
10.  14.40 OriginalUsername
11.  14.86 Hargun02
12.  14.89 Sean Hartman
13.  14.90 Dream Cubing
14.  14.96 JackPfeifer
15.  15.02 MikaSmulders
16.  15.19 milo black
17.  15.41 thecubingwizard
18.  15.51 2017LAMB06
19.  15.63 dollarstorecubes
20.  15.69 Rubadcar
21.  15.77 Manatee 10235
22.  15.83 NewoMinx
23.  16.32 nickelcubes
24.  16.38 MrKuba600
25.  16.53 wuque man
26.  16.54 BradenTheMagician
27.  16.92 turtwig
28.  17.09 jihu1011
29.  17.21 KrokosB
30.  17.26 Teh Keng Foo
31.  17.31 Torch
32.  17.33 Nikhil Soares
33.  17.51 cuberkid10
34.  17.84 Legomanz
34.  17.84 mihnea3000
36.  17.91 NarenRameshB
37.  17.99 ichcubegern
37.  17.99 Cheng
39.  18.08 JoXCuber
40.  18.20 mrsniffles01
41.  18.29 midnightcuberx
42.  18.42 Samuel Kevin
43.  18.67 [email protected]
44.  18.75 DhruvA
45.  18.91 typeman5
46.  19.14 Michał Krasowski
46.  19.14 sqAree
48.  19.17 JakeKlassen
49.  19.25 vedroboev
50.  19.48 YouCubing
51.  19.64 Sub1Hour
52.  19.81 João Vinicius
53.  19.83 fun at the joy
54.  19.84 Logan
55.  20.33 niclas.mach
56.  20.68 MCuber
57.  20.69 oliver sitja sichel
58.  20.99 begiuli65
59.  21.35 Liam Wadek
60.  21.51 abunickabhi
61.  21.53 xyzzy
62.  21.81 Elf
63.  22.24 DGCubes
64.  22.32 drpfisherman
65.  22.35 danvie
66.  23.07 ngmh
67.  23.18 Cooki348
67.  23.18 remopihel
69.  23.19 TheNoobCuber
70.  23.23 d2polld
71.  23.26 elliottk_
72.  23.79 VJW
73.  24.71 Parke187
74.  24.76 revaldoah
75.  24.90 Dylan Swarts
76.  25.09 TheodorNordstrand
77.  25.26 mikiwow123
78.  26.15 bhoffman492
79.  26.43 speedcube.insta
80.  26.56 Koen van Aller
81.  26.69 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
82.  27.83 abhijat
83.  28.18 MattP98
84.  28.28 M O
85.  28.49 OJ Cubing
86.  29.24 nms777
87.  29.38 trangium
88.  29.51 lumes2121
89.  29.60 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  29.70 SmallTownCuber
91.  29.99 brad711
92.  30.54 Keenan Johnson
93.  31.83 Cube to Cube
94.  31.97 DesertWolf
95.  32.40 Petri Krzywacki
96.  33.06 BleachedTurtle
97.  34.38 Destin.S
98.  34.70 TrueONCE
99.  34.85 BraydenTheCuber
100.  35.32 VIBE_ZT
101.  35.81 Brayden Gilland
102.  39.99 Arnav22
103.  40.18 roosfan22
104.  40.22 Aadil- ali
105.  40.32 ok cuber
106.  40.56 freshcuber.de
107.  41.46 Sir E Brum
108.  42.42 wearephamily1719
109.  43.38 RyuKagamine
110.  43.45 toinou06cubing
111.  48.70 [email protected]
112.  49.34 Ian Pang
113.  50.81 tuga88
114.  53.19 BenChristman1
115.  54.40 curiousity2575
116.  1:00.26 HKspeed.com
117.  1:01.48 Jacck
118.  2:54.29 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(11)
1.  27.79 tJardigradHe
2.  32.88 OriginalUsername
3.  41.35 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  48.10 Torch
5.  1:09.50 ichcubegern
6.  1:13.93 fun at the joy
7.  1:28.18 Logan
8.  1:44.87 NarenRameshB
9.  1:55.27 Manatee 10235
10.  2:17.69 oliver sitja sichel
11.  DNF midnightcuberx


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  38.05 ichcubegern
2.  38.88 fun at the joy
3.  41.00 Torch


Spoiler



4.  43.81 YouCubing
5.  46.11 JoXCuber
6.  55.04 vedroboev
7.  58.99 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:07.35 [email protected]mail.com
9.  1:15.96 BradenTheMagician
10.  1:44.69 MatsBergsten
11.  2:57.53 Hargun02
12.  3:29.75 brad711
13.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  24.00 (20, 28, 24) WoowyBaby
2.  24.67 (24, 24, 26) TheodorNordstrand
3.  25.00 (20, 22, 33) sqAree


Spoiler



4.  27.33 (27, 30, 25) João Vinicius
5.  31.00 (27, 34, 32) Bogdan
6.  32.67 (35, 29, 34) RyuKagamine
7.  35.33 (40, 31, 35) dollarstorecubes
8.  36.67 (41, 34, 35) tJardigradHe
9.  39.67 (42, 40, 37) elimescube
10.  DNF (25, DNF, 28) craccho
10.  DNF (DNF, 32, 28) fun at the joy
10.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) asacuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(65)
1.  37.18 cuberkid10
2.  37.49 jancsi02
3.  42.52 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  43.51 thecubingwizard
5.  44.67 Ryan Wu
6.  46.16 JackPfeifer
7.  47.09 Hargun02
8.  47.15 Dream Cubing
9.  47.42 Luke Garrett
10.  48.13 Manatee 10235
11.  49.23 Sean Hartman
12.  50.27 OriginalUsername
13.  50.72 Michał Krasowski
14.  51.09 tJardigradHe
15.  52.80 ichcubegern
16.  53.46 DhruvA
17.  53.90 DGCubes
18.  55.42 BradenTheMagician
19.  55.56 niclas.mach
20.  55.92 Torch
21.  57.55 MrKuba600
22.  58.29 abhijat
23.  59.34 NewoMinx
24.  1:00.31 Nikhil Soares
25.  1:02.61 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:02.67 vedroboev
27.  1:04.25 YouCubing
28.  1:04.66 BigBoyMicah
29.  1:04.78 Sub1Hour
30.  1:05.21 Logan
31.  1:06.49 NarenRameshB
32.  1:06.53 João Vinicius
33.  1:07.40 VJW
34.  1:07.85 mrsniffles01
35.  1:08.73 Cuz Red
36.  1:10.62 fun at the joy
37.  1:12.71 Rollercoasterben
38.  1:13.57 abunickabhi
39.  1:15.26 Cooki348
40.  1:16.82 Parke187
41.  1:17.62 [email protected]
42.  1:17.96 Destin.S
43.  1:22.13 lumes2121
44.  1:24.44 Arnav22
45.  1:25.21 UnknownCanvas
46.  1:25.75 oliver sitja sichel
47.  1:26.75 sqAree
48.  1:28.13 Alea
49.  1:29.03 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  1:33.04 VIBE_ZT
51.  1:35.10 nms777
52.  1:38.20 Sir E Brum
53.  1:38.93 toinou06cubing
54.  1:41.73 Aadil- ali
55.  1:47.25 wearephamily1719
56.  1:48.26 ProStar
57.  1:51.09 One Wheel
58.  1:58.74 [email protected]
59.  2:02.89 BenChristman1
60.  2:07.86 NaterTater23
61.  2:13.95 ok cuber
62.  2:42.74 MEF227
63.  3:05.28 MatsBergsten
64.  DNF brad711
64.  DNF JoXCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:41.20 Manatee 10235
2.  1:41.70 cuberkid10
3.  1:45.32 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:50.30 tJardigradHe
5.  1:50.90 Ryan Wu
6.  1:51.73 thecubingwizard
7.  1:54.53 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:57.15 Luke Garrett
9.  1:57.64 Dream Cubing
10.  1:58.24 NewoMinx
11.  1:59.86 Torch
12.  2:00.81 JoXCuber
13.  2:02.27 ichcubegern
14.  2:02.72 Hargun02
15.  2:03.25 OriginalUsername
16.  2:07.39 Nikhil Soares
17.  2:10.28 mrsniffles01
18.  2:14.98 BradenTheMagician
19.  2:21.86 DGCubes
20.  2:23.62 dollarstorecubes
21.  2:24.29 DhruvA
22.  2:28.14 abhijat
23.  2:29.47 fun at the joy
24.  2:29.63 vedroboev
25.  2:33.23 abunickabhi
26.  2:38.46 Logan
27.  2:42.21 VJW
28.  2:43.79 Sub1Hour
29.  2:43.86 YouCubing
30.  2:51.91 Rollercoasterben
31.  2:52.15 sqAree
32.  2:56.09 Cuz Red
33.  2:59.40 [email protected]
34.  3:08.06 Parke187
35.  3:08.76 Cooki348
36.  3:12.16 brad711
37.  3:15.00 Alea
38.  3:26.94 oliver sitja sichel
39.  3:40.45 lumes2121
40.  3:40.83 UnknownCanvas
41.  3:50.21 VIBE_ZT
42.  3:57.23 nms777
43.  4:26.29 One Wheel
44.  4:27.12 BenChristman1
45.  4:27.86 toinou06cubing
46.  5:09.58 Sir E Brum
47.  5:33.55 ok cuber
48.  5:45.41 ProStar
49.  7:10.13 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:38.76 Dream Cubing
2.  3:41.98 Sean Hartman
3.  3:43.02 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  3:49.91 Manatee 10235
5.  4:06.32 Hargun02
6.  4:10.40 Torch
7.  4:17.63 ichcubegern
8.  4:30.11 mrsniffles01
9.  4:43.73 dollarstorecubes
10.  4:47.42 DGCubes
11.  5:22.96 YouCubing
12.  5:27.11 BradenTheMagician
13.  5:49.20 abunickabhi
14.  5:53.08 Logan
15.  6:24.78 Rollercoasterben
16.  6:32.71 oliver sitja sichel
17.  6:44.13 brad711
18.  8:22.71 One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  5:55.39 Dream Cubing
2.  6:21.94 Sean Hartman
3.  6:58.66 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  6:58.99 ichcubegern
5.  8:00.42 Hargun02
6.  8:13.52 dollarstorecubes
7.  8:59.34 DGCubes
8.  9:07.30 YouCubing
9.  10:11.30 abunickabhi
10.  10:29.95 Logan
11.  10:45.33 BradenTheMagician
12.  12:13.68 brad711
13.  13:00.19 Rollercoasterben


*Clock*(51)
1.  5.66 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.95 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.03 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  6.42 MartinN13
5.  6.50 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.51 jaysammey777
7.  6.71 MattP98
8.  7.29 YouCubing
9.  7.58 Sean Hartman
10.  7.73 cuberkid10
11.  7.88 DesertWolf
12.  8.33 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.86 Luke Garrett
14.  8.94 JackPfeifer
15.  9.06 JoXCuber
16.  9.20 mrsniffles01
17.  9.35 Ryan Wu
18.  9.38 bhoffman492
19.  9.48 Destin.S
20.  9.59 NewoMinx
21.  10.08 WorldoBlocks
22.  10.11 Torch
23.  10.28 Dylan is nub
24.  10.32 BigBoyMicah
25.  10.35 vedroboev
26.  10.74 Parke187
27.  10.97 OriginalUsername
28.  11.18 Michał Krasowski
29.  11.73 NarenRameshB
30.  12.11 ngmh
31.  12.36 KrokosB
32.  13.28 RyuKagamine
33.  13.73 VIBE_ZT
34.  15.01 Hargun02
35.  15.47 Antto Pitkänen
36.  16.09 Nikhil Soares
37.  16.25 Logan
38.  16.29 DhruvA
39.  16.31 Alpha cuber
40.  16.50 Ningen
41.  16.67 ichcubegern
42.  17.28 LucJar56
43.  18.08 brad711
44.  20.06 [email protected]
45.  20.11 sqAree
46.  22.31 Sub1Hour
47.  25.16 lumes2121
48.  25.59 BraydenTheCuber
49.  26.47 oliver sitja sichel
50.  59.94 MatsBergsten
51.  DNF abunickabhi


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  39.97 Cuberstache
2.  44.65 AidanNoogie
3.  45.70 Nikhil Soares


Spoiler



4.  46.65 Ryan Wu
5.  47.05 NewoMinx
6.  51.37 Hargun02
7.  52.84 WorldoBlocks
7.  52.84 Khairur Rachim
9.  54.29 JackPfeifer
10.  57.84 tJardigradHe
11.  59.54 jaysammey777
12.  59.75 milo black
13.  59.89 Sean Hartman
14.  1:00.39 Luke Garrett
15.  1:00.93 OriginalUsername
16.  1:01.04 MrKuba600
17.  1:02.47 cuberkid10
18.  1:02.85 YouCubing
19.  1:03.57 DhruvA
20.  1:06.59 BradyCubes08
21.  1:06.88 Michał Krasowski
22.  1:07.88 JoXCuber
23.  1:08.08 Dream Cubing
24.  1:08.46 DGCubes
25.  1:09.37 Fred Lang
26.  1:12.04 ichcubegern
27.  1:12.36 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:12.93 dollarstorecubes
29.  1:15.75 Torch
30.  1:20.97 begiuli65
31.  1:22.67 Logan
32.  1:26.96 colegemuth
33.  1:30.16 Sub1Hour
34.  1:34.89 MattP98
35.  1:35.87 abunickabhi
36.  1:37.40 BleachedTurtle
37.  1:43.77 TheNoobCuber
38.  1:45.19 nms777
39.  1:46.13 Keenan Johnson
40.  1:57.96 CrispyCubing
41.  2:02.55 VIBE_ZT
42.  2:06.33 brad711
43.  2:14.88 DesertWolf
44.  2:46.57 One Wheel
45.  3:05.57 InlandEmpireCuber
46.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(108)
1.  1.71 Djangodie
2.  1.75 Dylan is nub
3.  1.84 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.85 milo black
5.  1.86 twoj_stary_pijany
6.  1.94 dycocubix
7.  1.99 MrKuba600
8.  2.01 parkertrager
9.  2.14 Kerry_Creech
10.  2.17 JakubDrobny
10.  2.17 tJardigradHe
12.  2.18 TipsterTrickster
13.  2.32 jason3141
14.  2.34 SpiFunTastic
15.  2.37 DGCubes
16.  2.38 JackPfeifer
17.  2.41 Cuz Red
18.  2.43 Ontricus
19.  2.44 NarenRameshB
20.  2.48 Abhi
21.  2.62 Liam Wadek
22.  2.69 Trig0n
23.  2.70 Cooki348
24.  2.72 Rubadcar
25.  2.79 Sean Hartman
26.  2.80 remopihel
27.  2.85 Notrux32
28.  2.87 BradenTheMagician
29.  2.93 smackbadatskewb
30.  2.97 Nikhil Soares
31.  3.05 BigBoyMicah
32.  3.13 Cheng
33.  3.15 WorldoBlocks
33.  3.15 OriginalUsername
35.  3.31 Logan
35.  3.31 YouCubing
37.  3.34 Ryan Wu
38.  3.44 riz3ndrr
39.  3.49 BradyCubes08
40.  3.50 DhruvA
40.  3.50 MCuber
42.  3.63 JoXCuber
43.  3.65 ExultantCarn
44.  3.66 dollarstorecubes
45.  3.68 UnknownCanvas
46.  3.78 Manatee 10235
46.  3.78 V.Kochergin
48.  3.87 Luke Garrett
49.  3.93 KrokosB
50.  4.02 João Vinicius
51.  4.04 ProStar
52.  4.05 NewoMinx
53.  4.12 begiuli65
54.  4.13 Sub1Hour
55.  4.33 cuberkid10
56.  4.44 mihnea3000
57.  4.52 Michał Krasowski
58.  4.63 Torch
59.  4.64 Parke187
60.  4.77 midnightcuberx
61.  4.78 bhoffman492
62.  4.85 Ningen
63.  4.89 vedroboev
63.  4.89 jihu1011
65.  5.15 Dream Cubing
65.  5.15 [email protected]
67.  5.19 [email protected]
68.  5.22 wearephamily1719
69.  5.23 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  5.49 MattP98
71.  5.50 Antto Pitkänen
72.  5.55 Raymos Castillo
73.  5.57 BleachedTurtle
74.  5.65 PingPongCuber
75.  5.72 VIBE_ZT
76.  5.93 BenChristman1
77.  6.11 oliver sitja sichel
78.  6.14 BraydenTheCuber
79.  6.16 Hargun02
80.  6.19 VJW
81.  6.20 sqAree
82.  6.26 Keenan Johnson
83.  6.34 skewbercuber
84.  6.36 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
84.  6.36 Alpha cuber
86.  6.47 Koen van Aller
87.  6.57 TheodorNordstrand
88.  6.61 mrsniffles01
89.  6.63 abunickabhi
90.  7.11 drpfisherman
91.  7.33 nms777
92.  7.51 Rollercoasterben
93.  8.11 Faustfan
94.  8.21 brad711
95.  8.24 Ian Pang
96.  8.59 curiousity2575
97.  8.67 CrispyCubing
98.  8.68 SonofRonan
99.  8.94 ichcubegern
100.  9.21 NaterTater23
101.  9.33 lumes2121
102.  9.97 ok cuber
103.  11.23 MEF227
104.  12.43 tuga88
105.  13.99 toinou06cubing
106.  14.74 Jacck
107.  22.52 MatsBergsten
108.  DNF Ghost Cuber


*Square-1*(70)
1.  6.55 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.39 JackPfeifer
3.  8.25 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  9.26 mrsniffles01
5.  9.74 Dylan is nub
6.  9.95 thecubingwizard
7.  10.68 TipsterTrickster
8.  10.86 NewoMinx
9.  12.07 DesertWolf
10.  12.23 Sub1Hour
11.  12.46 ichcubegern
12.  12.50 BradyCubes08
13.  12.59 cuberkid10
14.  12.78 Kerry_Creech
15.  12.87 GTGil
16.  12.92 YouCubing
17.  12.95 Rollercoasterben
18.  12.96 Ryan Wu
19.  12.99 MrKuba600
20.  13.61 tJardigradHe
21.  13.72 smackbadatskewb
22.  14.08 Sean Hartman
23.  14.39 sigalig
24.  14.55 milo black
25.  15.56 BradenTheMagician
26.  15.68 Logan
27.  15.69 remopihel
28.  16.33 OriginalUsername
29.  16.60 Torch
30.  16.77 JoXCuber
31.  16.82 MCuber
32.  16.91 Luke Garrett
33.  17.31 Nikhil Soares
34.  17.48 twoj_stary_pijany
35.  17.62 Antto Pitkänen
36.  17.65 DGCubes
37.  18.39 ExultantCarn
38.  18.51 midnightcuberx
39.  18.71 VIBE_ZT
40.  18.91 Destin.S
41.  20.00 TheNoobCuber
42.  20.02 MattP98
43.  20.31 Keenan Johnson
44.  21.49 Hargun02
45.  21.58 BleachedTurtle
46.  22.57 V.Kochergin
47.  22.79 DhruvA
48.  22.87 Manatee 10235
49.  23.43 NarenRameshB
50.  24.04 bhoffman492
51.  24.70 BraydenTheCuber
52.  24.78 Dream Cubing
53.  25.51 abhijat
54.  25.61 brad711
55.  25.83 João Vinicius
56.  27.22 Parke187
57.  27.59 dollarstorecubes
58.  28.96 Rocketcubing
59.  29.49 Trig0n
60.  30.44 sqAree
61.  30.88 lumes2121
62.  31.00 SonofRonan
63.  31.81 PingPongCuber
64.  32.15 CrispyCubing
65.  32.37 Liam Wadek
66.  34.34 Elf
67.  47.68 ngmh
68.  55.61 BenChristman1
69.  56.54 oliver sitja sichel
70.  1:47.38 MEF227


*Skewb*(88)
1.  1.86 milo black
2.  2.42 riz3ndrr
3.  2.58 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.73 Rubadcar
5.  2.93 Michał Krasowski
6.  2.99 JackPfeifer
7.  3.01 Isaac Latta
8.  3.17 MrKuba600
9.  3.18 sascholeks
10.  3.34 Dylan is nub
11.  3.39 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.90 bhoffman492
13.  3.99 Legomanz
14.  4.14 Hargun02
15.  4.19 smackbadatskewb
16.  4.21 TomTheCuber101
17.  4.22 OriginalUsername
18.  4.31 Ryan Wu
19.  4.34 João Vinicius
20.  4.52 NewoMinx
21.  4.64 DhruvA
22.  4.84 YouCubing
23.  4.89 Trig0n
24.  4.99 tJardigradHe
25.  5.15 ichcubegern
26.  5.16 Luke Garrett
27.  5.21 mikiwow123
28.  5.22 NarenRameshB
29.  5.24 Antto Pitkänen
30.  5.33 JakubDrobny
31.  5.34 N4Cubing
32.  5.35 Sean Hartman
33.  5.38 BigBoyMicah
34.  5.40 VIBE_ZT
35.  5.50 Logan
36.  5.59 DGCubes
37.  5.60 Parke187
38.  5.65 d2polld
39.  5.69 mihnea3000
40.  5.72 Liam Wadek
41.  5.95 Nikhil Soares
42.  5.99 MattP98
43.  6.13 Sub1Hour
43.  6.13 BradenTheMagician
45.  6.19 V.Kochergin
46.  6.23 mrsniffles01
47.  6.24 Dream Cubing
48.  6.27 WorldoBlocks
49.  6.29 remopihel
49.  6.29 KrokosB
51.  6.32 Rollercoasterben
52.  6.45 Torch
53.  6.50 MCuber
54.  6.54 cuberkid10
55.  7.07 vedroboev
56.  7.09 TheodorNordstrand
57.  7.24 JoXCuber
58.  7.26 dollarstorecubes
59.  7.42 skewbercuber
60.  7.58 ngmh
61.  8.02 Keenan Johnson
61.  8.02 BleachedTurtle
63.  8.05 eyeball321
64.  8.36 jason3141
65.  8.66 abunickabhi
66.  8.85 Manatee 10235
67.  8.86 oliver sitja sichel
68.  9.01 lumes2121
69.  9.23 midnightcuberx
70.  9.35 BraydenTheCuber
71.  9.43 CrispyCubing
72.  9.51 drpfisherman
73.  9.90 brad711
74.  10.04 Rocketcubing
75.  10.78 PingPongCuber
76.  11.16 [email protected]
77.  12.68 Koen van Aller
78.  12.90 wearephamily1719
79.  12.93 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  13.64 sqAree
81.  13.80 keebruce
82.  14.05 NaterTater23
83.  15.22 SonofRonan
84.  15.24 curiousity2575
85.  16.29 BenChristman1
86.  16.87 ok cuber
87.  16.96 toinou06cubing
88.  27.42 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  18.19 NewoMinx
2.  21.61 jaysammey777
3.  24.75 bhoffman492


Spoiler



4.  28.98 YouCubing
5.  29.21 DGCubes
6.  32.33 ichcubegern
7.  33.21 JoXCuber
8.  33.79 Antto Pitkänen
9.  33.96 Logan
10.  34.45 Hargun02
11.  35.35 Sub1Hour
12.  36.29 WorldoBlocks
13.  37.16 dollarstorecubes
14.  38.56 Manatee 10235
15.  39.30 Luke Garrett
16.  41.24 [email protected]
17.  48.96 BradenTheMagician
18.  49.02 nms777
19.  49.09 VIBE_ZT
20.  1:08.93 mrsniffles01
21.  1:36.55 sqAree
22.  3:57.92 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:32.45 Ryan Wu
2.  3:39.92 Sean Hartman
3.  3:44.10 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:45.17 tJardigradHe
5.  3:51.60 NewoMinx
6.  4:07.32 Hargun02
7.  4:08.00 BradyCubes08
8.  4:13.88 Luke Garrett
9.  4:24.46 JoXCuber
10.  4:33.70 ichcubegern
11.  4:51.76 YouCubing
12.  4:52.71 dollarstorecubes
13.  4:54.86 Torch
14.  5:10.94 BradenTheMagician
15.  5:36.70 Logan
16.  6:05.08 abhijat
17.  6:33.98 mrsniffles01
18.  7:21.73 Destin.S
19.  7:48.73 oliver sitja sichel
20.  7:51.48 brad711
21.  8:18.36 PingPongCuber
22.  8:35.28 BraydenTheCuber
23.  12:48.19 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  9.63 dollarstorecubes
2.  14.93 DGCubes
3.  17.21 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  17.62 Sean Hartman
5.  18.01 VIBE_ZT
6.  18.21 BradenTheMagician
7.  19.22 WorldoBlocks
8.  19.49 ichcubegern
9.  19.67 JoXCuber
10.  20.26 Luke Garrett
11.  20.36 PingPongCuber
12.  20.44 cuberkid10
13.  20.62 drpfisherman
14.  21.76 oliver sitja sichel
15.  22.10 Logan
16.  26.07 BleachedTurtle
17.  26.50 xyzzy
18.  28.38 InlandEmpireCuber
19.  29.72 BenChristman1
20.  35.15 MEF227
21.  39.18 brad711


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  29.06 vedroboev
2.  35.50 ichcubegern
3.  36.18 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  39.50 DGCubes
5.  48.12 VIBE_ZT
6.  49.53 dollarstorecubes
7.  51.02 Sean Hartman
8.  1:25.50 nms777


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  6.31 Ben Whitmore
2.  8.02 Osipov Aleksander
3.  8.16 dphdmn


Spoiler



4.  12.24 YouCubing
5.  16.82 dollarstorecubes
6.  19.38 BradenTheMagician
7.  20.30 nms777
8.  24.23 Bogdan
9.  24.99 lumes2121
10.  25.70 drpfisherman
11.  25.78 Destin.S
12.  26.31 Hargun02
13.  28.55 ichcubegern
14.  29.04 Sean Hartman
15.  29.19 vedroboev
16.  42.60 DGCubes
17.  54.57 abunickabhi
18.  1:07.12 MatsBergsten
19.  5:23.54 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(11)
1.  37.46 Teh Keng Foo
2.  45.46 G2013
3.  46.66 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  49.70 dollarstorecubes
5.  51.70 trangium
6.  53.24 Bogdan
7.  53.32 Jacck
8.  56.67 vedroboev
9.  60.38 sqAree
10.  DNF João Vinicius
10.  DNF BradenTheMagician


*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  19.45 nickelcubes
2.  26.33 BradenTheMagician
3.  26.51 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  31.85 YouCubing
5.  37.23 MattP98
6.  43.35 vedroboev
7.  44.00 dollarstorecubes
8.  47.91 VIBE_ZT
9.  51.82 DGCubes
10.  56.17 Cuberstache
11.  1:04.85 Antto Pitkänen
12.  1:16.86 Luke Garrett
13.  1:22.58 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  1:38.44 Manatee 10235
15.  1:43.89 drpfisherman
16.  1:52.28 brad711
17.  1:54.31 abunickabhi
18.  2:17.18 oliver sitja sichel
19.  5:22.74 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:19.76 YouCubing
2.  3:26.25 DGCubes
3.  5:04.17 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  8:03.55 VIBE_ZT



*Contest results*(215)
1.  1298 Sean Hartman
2.  1271 Ryan Wu
3.  1117 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1085 YouCubing
5.  1059 Luke Garrett
6.  1029 dollarstorecubes
7.  1018 ichcubegern
8.  1009 Hargun02
9.  988 cuberkid10
10.  983 JoXCuber
11.  977 tJardigradHe
12.  966 Torch
13.  943 NewoMinx
14.  931 BradenTheMagician
15.  924 Dream Cubing
16.  908 Michał Krasowski
17.  895 Logan
18.  884 Manatee 10235
19.  881 Khairur Rachim
20.  869 DGCubes
21.  863 MrKuba600
22.  829 JackPfeifer
23.  828 Nikhil Soares
24.  818 WorldoBlocks
25.  809 DhruvA
26.  783 thecubingwizard
27.  776 vedroboev
28.  767 mrsniffles01
29.  745 Sub1Hour
30.  730 NarenRameshB
31.  695 milo black
32.  691 Jscuber
33.  690 Rubadcar
34.  688 BigBoyMicah
35.  641 MattP98
36.  623 TipsterTrickster
37.  621 smackbadatskewb
38.  581 mihnea3000
39.  577 Liam Wadek
40.  575 abunickabhi
41.  570 jancsi02
42.  563 fun at the joy
43.  549 MikaSmulders
44.  548 Elf
45.  539 KrokosB
46.  537 Dylan is nub
47.  533 [email protected]
48.  530 João Vinicius
49.  529 niclas.mach
50.  507 VJW
51.  506 midnightcuberx
52.  505 Legomanz
53.  502 jihu1011
54.  500 VIBE_ZT
54.  500 oliver sitja sichel
56.  498 sqAree
57.  497 Parke187
58.  494 Cheng
59.  491 BradyCubes08
60.  463 Keenan Johnson
61.  460 remopihel
62.  458 abhijat
63.  452 brad711
64.  436 wuque man
65.  429 ExultantCarn
65.  429 Rollercoasterben
67.  428 MCuber
68.  425 MichaelNielsen
69.  421 begiuli65
70.  417 bhoffman492
71.  414 nickelcubes
72.  410 G2013
73.  406 V.Kochergin
74.  398 BleachedTurtle
74.  398 jason3141
76.  394 Trig0n
76.  394 sigalig
78.  390 jaysammey777
78.  390 Cooki348
80.  387 Ontricus
81.  375 TheNoobCuber
82.  363 TheodorNordstrand
83.  362 Cuz Red
84.  359 Destin.S
85.  356 Antto Pitkänen
86.  348 thembldlord
87.  339 DesertWolf
88.  334 Kerry_Creech
89.  333 ProStar
90.  326 d2polld
91.  322 drpfisherman
92.  320 BraydenTheCuber
93.  308 Dylan Swarts
94.  304 lumes2121
95.  296 xyzzy
95.  296 Coinman_
97.  294 JakubDrobny
98.  292 ngmh
98.  292 elliottk_
100.  286 parkertrager
101.  275 CubingwithChris
102.  274 nms777
103.  273 twoj_stary_pijany
104.  266 InlandEmpireCuber
105.  263 2017LAMB06
106.  260 Nicos
107.  249 Cuberstache
108.  246 [email protected]
109.  243 mikiwow123
110.  242 turtwig
111.  240 colegemuth
112.  238 eyeball321
113.  234 BLCuber8
114.  233 Samuel Kevin
114.  233 GTGil
116.  232 Shadowjockey
117.  231 Isaac Latta
117.  231 Teh Keng Foo
119.  227 Fred Lang
120.  224 Koen van Aller
121.  223 wearephamily1719
122.  221 MatsBergsten
122.  221 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
124.  217 20luky3
125.  212 JakeKlassen
126.  209 AidanNoogie
127.  204 SpiFunTastic
128.  201 PingPongCuber
128.  201 Sir E Brum
130.  200 UnknownCanvas
131.  199 Notrux32
132.  196 swankfukinc
133.  189 typeman5
134.  187 revaldoah
135.  184 Elite_Cuber
136.  182 Alea
137.  176 BenChristman1
138.  174 CrispyCubing
139.  172 MartinN13
140.  164 Arnav22
141.  163 Raymos Castillo
141.  163 asacuber
143.  162 riz3ndrr
143.  162 skewbercuber
145.  157 OJ Cubing
146.  156 Keroma12
147.  154 danvie
148.  153 tc kruber
148.  153 toinou06cubing
150.  145 SonofRonan
150.  145 elimescube
152.  143 Aadil- ali
153.  140 Infraredlizards
154.  139 Ian Pang
155.  135 trangium
155.  135 sascholeks
157.  132 Underwatercuber
158.  127 MegaminxMan
158.  127 Jacck
160.  125 Cube to Cube
161.  121 One Wheel
162.  120 M O
163.  117 speedcube.insta
164.  116 Alpha cuber
164.  116 Color Cuber
166.  110 Djangodie
167.  105 RyuKagamine
167.  105 dycocubix
169.  99 John Benwell
170.  98 KingCobble29
171.  91 Abhi
172.  90 Ningen
173.  89 ok cuber
174.  86 SmallTownCuber
174.  86 TrueONCE
176.  85 curiousity2575
176.  85 N4Cubing
176.  85 Petri Krzywacki
179.  84 Rocketcubing
180.  83 Deri Nata Wijaya
180.  83 bennettstouder
182.  77 Faustfan
183.  76 topppits
184.  75 TomTheCuber101
185.  74 Lvl9001Wizard
186.  72 jackeyguy
187.  68 LucJar56
187.  68 NaterTater23
189.  65 Jmuncuber
189.  65 Brayden Gilland
191.  60 HKspeed.com
192.  52 roosfan22
193.  51 HooverCuber
193.  51 MEF227
195.  46 Bogdan
196.  45 Andrew_Rizo
196.  45 tuga88
198.  42 SmartKucing
198.  42 freshcuber.de
200.  39 Mike Hughey
201.  38 Insert---Name
202.  32 keebruce
203.  27 MarkA64
204.  22 WoowyBaby
204.  22 Ben Whitmore
206.  21 Osipov Aleksander
207.  20 dphdmn
208.  17 Janice_leslie
209.  15 capcubeing
210.  13 craccho
211.  11 1davey29
212.  10 [email protected]
213.  6 Timecard47
214.  5 KovyTheCuber
215.  3 Ghost Cuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2020)

215 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 70!

That means our winner this week is *bhoffman492!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

